# Shorty Cowboy Dogs



## Mr. Emm (Jul 19, 2013)

"I Have Tightest Cochran's Shorty Cowboy Blood Around "


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

What is it ELi carver Blood? I beleive so. Any how Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mr. Emm said:


> "I Have Tightest Cochran's Shorty Cowboy Blood Around "


Why are you quoting? And your making us aware of this for???????


----------



## Mr. Emm (Jul 19, 2013)

"Im Quoting Because I Can,So Stay In Yo Lane Bruh"


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> LOL


Lol. You hush Pookie!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I too was wondering the if you were going some where with this... If not um congradulations..


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Share the ped so we can see!!!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Coyne1981 said:


> Lol. You hush Pookie!


Pshh stay in yo lane bruh!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

ComancheNDN said:


> Share the ped so we can see!!!


this. I wanna see


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

What exactly is the point of ur post?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im assuming to either peddle pups or stroke ego....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [18202] :: COCHRAN'S SHORTY COWBOY


----------



## Mr. Emm (Jul 19, 2013)

LionHead x Jaylo Breeding, And If I Was sailing Pups So Damn What!! Somebody Had To Sell You One, I Already Know The Link sir Im Here Tryin out this site, But You Always Got To Run Into An Asshole


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

This one? ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [362589] :: LIONHEAD X JAYLO BREEDING


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. Emm said:


> LionHead x Jaylo Breeding, And If I Was sailing Pups So Damn What!! Somebody Had To Sell You One, I Already Know The Link sir Im Here Tryin out this site, But You Always Got To Run Into An Asshole


 Dude , rack it back a notch will you? Let that pedigree speak for itself. Think about this before you go aggro. Folks here get that same opening post more than you might think.

Might find a decent conversation then

Never know you might run into someone who'd say , linebred Midnight Cowboy through good dogs and producers all the way up to the the front , don't know about your personal dogs but , interesting Boyles ,I.J. . Snooty type outs.

Nice pedigree.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> interesting. Tightest? you click on dice?
> Nice ped none the less


 That might be debatable as far as tightest , and going too tight can get you in trouble at times , overall though like I said ,linebred Midnight Cowboy through some good dogs...

Me I'm only commenting on the pedigree , I'm refraining from commentary on the behavior at this time.

The ped compares to the ones early last year the guy posted in some thread , that had a Red Boy out if I remember. At least on one of them.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. Emm said:


> LionHead x Jaylo Breeding, And If I Was sailing Pups So Damn What!! Somebody Had To Sell You One, I Already Know The Link sir Im Here Tryin out this site, But You Always Got To Run Into An Asshole


Peddling pups is not allowed on our forum .... that's so what. We are also an all ages friendly forum, so I suggest u watch how u talk to people and stay respectful.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

pookie! said:


> This one? ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [362589] :: LIONHEAD X JAYLO BREEDING


Lmao!!! Sailing puppies, you beat me to the punch....shucks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr. Emm said:


> LionHead x Jaylo Breeding, And If I Was sailing Pups So Damn What!! Somebody Had To Sell You One, I Already Know The Link sir Im Here Tryin out this site, But You Always Got To Run Into An Asshole


Hahahaha and u aint run into him yet. Keep sailing pups but im sure you'll sink....

I didnt post the ped for u. I posted it for the other members. Maybe you shouldve posted it instead of making yourself sound as ignorant as possible. Next time u wanna try to be slick take your own advice and "stay in yo lane bruh". U aint impressing or shaking me any. Just showing me I dont want anything you have touched.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Styx Come Sail Away - YouTube


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. Emm said:


> "I Have Tightest Cochran's Shorty Cowboy Blood Around "


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

normally, when you walk in a room full of people you don't know, and start poppin off... you get punched in the mouth. where is uncle Will when you need him? probably off in some rainforest.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

... hashbrown... right on time. LMAO


----------



## Atlomar78op (Nov 3, 2017)

*Shorty cowboy*



Mr. Emm said:


> LionHead x Jaylo Breeding, And If I Was sailing Pups So Damn What!! Somebody Had To Sell You One, I Already Know The Link sir Im Here Tryin out this site, But You Always Got To Run Into An Asshole


Can you give me a call please omar interested in some of your cowboy


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Never owned any down from shorty but sure like what I have or have had down from Midnight Cowboy. 2 that pop into mind

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=588685

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=459354

Solid dogs with phenomenal structure and heavy vise grips.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

This post is very old. And I wouldn't suggest purchasing a puppy from someone who only speaks Ebonics and can't spell the word "sell". Or be polite for more then one post for that matter. If you are seeking a well bred dog I suggest hitting up some ADBA shows in your area and asking questions.


----------

